# eight point this weekend sun with mathews



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Shot this eight point sun eve


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Great looking buck!! What county you get him in?
James


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Brazoria


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations. Nice buck


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sweet! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice buck!


----------

